# Pfadangabe für Bilder



## CelikBlek (12. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe eine XSL Datei und auf der selben Ebene habe ich einen Ordner "logo/abc.jpg". Wie muss mein Verweis auf das Bild sein damit er die Datei findet? Ich will nicht den kompletten Pfad geben, weil die oberen Ebenen sich verändern können. hier ist der relevante Teil:

```
<fo:external-graphic>
   <xsl:attribute name="src">
      url('<xsl:text disable-output-escaping="yes">logo\header_logo.jpg</xsl:text>')
   </xsl:attribute>		
</fo:external-graphic>
```
Aber das funktiniert leide nicht. hier nochmal die Verzeichnisstruktur:
--logo
   -----header_logo.jpg
--etwas.xsl

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## byte (12. Mrz 2006)

Backslash ist Windows-spezifisch. Hast Du es mit dem Slash als Seperator probiert? Also logo/header_logo.jpg oder ./logo/header_logo.jpg ... ?


----------



## CelikBlek (12. Mrz 2006)

geht beides nicht :-(
Wenn ich es absolut eingebe dann geht es. 
	
	
	
	





```
file:///C:\\xsl\logo\header_logo.jpg
```
hmm steige da nicht durch  :bahnhof: muss ich hierbei auch irgendwie file angeben?


----------

